
Interesting discussion on why the quality of discourse on Reddit has dropped. - avree
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/kxjve/its_shit_like_this_redditors/c2o1z51
======
DanBC
I usually find that (<http://meatballwiki.org/wiki/>) has already talked about
anything to do with online communities, and has probably covered it better.

------
xefer
I found That editing my Reddit subscriptions to remove the front page and
anything to do with politics or religion makes it much more tolerable.

------
alperakgun
HN has karma too, that pushes people to write in a certain way, more positive
tho get karma points too.. But I think the result is still better than reddit.

------
0x12
Whenever there is an influx of redditors to HN the quality on both sites
drops.

